# Loaded Mag=Loaded gun?



## DGreenplate (Jan 7, 2008)

Does anyone know if for purposes of travel without a CCW permit does a loaded magazine that is seperate from a locked gun equal a loaded gun in the laws eyes? I live in Maryland and was told once that it does(at least in Maryland)
Dave Greenplate:smt1099


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

I live in Colorado. If you are referring to being in a vehicle, in Colorado it is legal to have a loaded and concealed handgun in the vehicle, even if you do not have a CCW permit.


----------



## DGreenplate (Jan 7, 2008)

I'll try to clarify my situation. I live in Maryland. It is near impossible to get a Carry permit here. But I work in Delaware. I have a Utah non-res permit that DE recognizes so I carry there. In travel I keep the gun locked in a Beretta exomesh bag. I am currently unloading the magazine each time and seperate everything. Its kind of a pain in the A** plus I'm worried about the wear and tear on the magazines. I was told that MAryland recognizes a loaded magazine as a loaded weapon. Just curious if anyone knows anything about this.
Dave Greenplate


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Google Maryland's firearms laws or contact a local law enforcement agency.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

DGreenplate said:


> I'll try to clarify my situation. I live in Maryland. It is near impossible to get a Carry permit here. But I work in Delaware. I have a Utah non-res permit that DE recognizes so I carry there. In travel I keep the gun locked in a Beretta exomesh bag. I am currently unloading the magazine each time and seperate everything. Its kind of a pain in the A** plus I'm worried about the wear and tear on the magazines. I was told that MAryland recognizes a loaded magazine as a loaded weapon. Just curious if anyone knows anything about this.
> Dave Greenplate


In NJ, with similarly restrictive CC laws, you must have the gun (unloaded) in a locked container or compartment in the car and the ammunition in a separate locked container or compartment in the car at the farthest point away from the gun. There is no stipulation that the ammunition be out of a magazine.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

unpecador said:


> contact a local law enforcement agency.


That would be my advice. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Ask a LEO, not a web forum....

Best advice.

Sorry about your rediculously restrictive state...


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm with all the other guys; get your answers from the LEO's. As well intentioned as people are here, the answer could be wrong and there's no need to wind up in jail when all you had to do is make a quick call. 

Let us know what you find out.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Standard disclaimer aside (i am not a lawyer and don't play one on tv etc.)
Many states in this area (North east) consider a loaded magazine as a loaded pistol, whether it is in the weapon or not, locked up in a seperate container or not, etc. I would NOT do as you propose.


----------



## Bishop746 (Apr 4, 2008)

Ask a lawyer that is familar with conceal carry laws in Maryland. While your there get him to clarify all of your questions on conceal carry in Maryland.

I dont put much faith in a LEO's knowledge of firearms laws. Many do not know or their knowledge is outdated. 

We have a situation here in Norfolk, Virginia where the same guy has been arrested TWICE for open carry. The second incident occured after recieving a lawsuit settlement from the City of Norfolk for the 1st incident.


----------

